# [Taiwan NR] 4x4 single 32.70 - Yifan Wu



## Yifan Wu (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## notfeliks (Jan 3, 2014)

Brest?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Brest?



You can't see the cube for a lot of the solve -_-

Nice solve :tu


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 3, 2014)

ottozing said:


> You can't see the cube for a lot of the solve -_-



That's the joke.


----------

